# Moonrock



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

Hey all, check this out, for under $4 at wlamart I found the neatest cave and harley loves it.Hes been going in and hanging out since I put in his tank.. Its a moonrock cave, ceramic supposed to have natural rock dust under the glaze to make it glow, but not so much. Didn't really care that it glowed in the dark, was just trying to find a cave that my fish liked:-D


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

That is a pretty cool cave..The walmart near me only sells the neon caves and the plastic log caves which I think look sort of tacky with live plants...So I have avoided buying one..haha But that one is pretty nice looking.I ended up using a coconut for a cave for my one tank...My fish has never been a cave hider until I put a coconut in his tank...Its cute he likes to sleep in the coconut!.. haha..
I hope my local Walmart starts selling those...Those would be perfect for my smaller tanks I think.


----------

